# Struggling after holiday



## Apexi88 (Mar 31, 2012)

Went to Ibiza 5 weeks ago for a week, followed the usual lads holiday protocol of drinking, drugs and not much food. Lost around a stone in a week and you can definitely see the difference. Since Iv been back, iv decided to "bulk" and try and regain some of the weight I lost. Iv been eating around 500 cals over calculated maintenance, but only managed to but a pound on in 5 weeks. My mate reckons the drugs on holiday have ****ed up my metabolism and its just burning cals, however I think its bull and its just a case of needing to eat more.

Stats are 6"2, 218lbs. Maintenance was worked out around 3500 and Iv been eating close to 4000.

Just curious what others think and confirm that my mate is indeed talking bull!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

If you're not gaining weight, eat some more... Put 500 cals more in daily.


----------



## Apexi88 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thats what I thought, its just what my mate said playing on my mind. I know it isnt true, and hes probably winding me up, but its bugging me. Il up the cals and see how I get on. 4000 is hard enough as it is to eat tho!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Your mate is talking bull..Can you imagine if rec drugs did that...There would be no bodybuilders.


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

Up the calories and intensity! It's probably all in your head. Don't let it get you down


----------



## Apexi88 (Mar 31, 2012)

Iv got the training nailed, well did have till I hurt my shoulder a few days back haha, I think its just a case of more cals and ignore my mate!


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

u natural??? feel stupid asking, since you've just said you were taking drugs for a week


----------



## Apexi88 (Mar 31, 2012)

Apart from a bit of clen before I went away yes mate!


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

just keep adding cals mate until your seeing ideal gains.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Apexi88 said:


> Thats what I thought, its just what my mate said playing on my mind. I know it isnt true, and hes probably winding me up, but its bugging me. Il up the cals and see how I get on. 4000 is hard enough as it is to eat tho!


It's irrelevant if he's right or not (he isn't BTW). The answer is still the same - eat more.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Are you still getting on it at a weekend?

Are you consistent with your diet, at times like this we have to be honest wit our selves and think am i on point every day

If yo arent then you wont put weight on


----------



## Apexi88 (Mar 31, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> Are you still getting on it at a weekend?
> 
> Are you consistent with your diet, at times like this we have to be honest wit our selves and think am i on point every day
> 
> If yo arent then you wont put weight on


No mate, i dont touch anything when im home, just on holiday! Diets been spot on and training 5 days a week. Il just up the cals more then. Thanks guys


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Apexi88 said:


> No mate, i dont touch anything when im home, just on holiday! Diets been spot on and training 5 days a week. Il just up the cals more then. Thanks guys


put up your daily diet and the weights of each part of the meals

Do you weigh your food?


----------



## Apexi88 (Mar 31, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> put up your daily diet and the weights of each part of the meals
> 
> Do you weigh your food?


Iv basicly been following this, changing the meats and carbs around but making sure they are the same macros.

http://www.themuscleprogram.com/meal-plans/4000-calorie-meal-plan/

Everything is weighed and measured. Its followed 6 days a week normally, and at the weekend I either have a cheat meal or just eat as a like but eat clean still.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Apexi88 said:


> Iv basicly been following this, changing the meats and carbs around but making sure they are the same macros.
> 
> http://www.themuscleprogram.com/meal-plans/4000-calorie-meal-plan/
> 
> Everything is weighed and measured. Its followed 6 days a week normally, and at the weekend I either have a cheat meal or just eat as a like but eat clean still.


do you do any cardio? whats your job?


----------



## Apexi88 (Mar 31, 2012)

No cardio at the moment why im trying to put some weight back on, Im an electrical engineer on breakdowns on a large site, so i easily hit 6 or 7 miles walking a day (according to my phone)


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Apexi88 said:


> No cardio at the moment why im trying to put some weight back on, Im an electrical engineer on breakdowns on a large site, so i easily hit 6 or 7 miles walking a day (according to my phone)


maybe this is why your not putting weight on then as your burning so many calories?

I only have just over 3k of calories and im growing well, so dont know what your doing


----------



## Apexi88 (Mar 31, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> maybe this is why your not putting weight on then as your burning so many calories?
> 
> I only have just over 3k of calories and im growing well, so dont know what your doing


Possibly, iv started to up it 100 a day until im at 4500, see how that goes for a while!


----------

